# s13 front lca stock length?



## rwd4evr (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone have a s13 front LCA laying around that they can measure from bushing mount center to baljoint pivot center? i'm doing some design on suspension analyzer v2.0 and can't pull my car apart to measure right now.


----------

